
Study Reveals That Microsoft Azure Is Leading PaaS Over Amazon, Heroku, Etc - umeboshi
http://www.programmableweb.com/news/study-reveals-microsoft-azure-leading-paas-over-amazon-heroku-etc./2015/08/13
======
PaulHoule
Yeah, this is like this study commissioned by IBM that says how the "IBM
Cloud" (which used to be known as Softlayer) is better than all the others.

~~~
hlfw0rd
... Nothing in their study says Azure is better. You can not deny it is a
definitive market leader, both by market share and functionality.

